# Very Clingy Kitten!



## nn89 (Aug 18, 2009)

Really getting fed up with one of my kittens, he's called floyd and has another sister called tabitha, who lives with us. The past week or so, when I come home from work he's REALLY clingy, if i leave the room he either follows me, or miaows from outside the door, and when i do give him attention, he will literally just sit with his head on my shoulder, me carryhimg him around the house, whilst he sleeps, or licks my ear, or just sits there! If i put him down he pines again!!!!

They both recieve plenty of food, and attention- i work long days (7-7) but spend most my time with them in the evening, and i only work 3 days a week anyway! I love him to bits, and when I can i'll give him attention, but he is being SO clingy!!!

Help!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I wonder if leaving the radio on for them would help while you're out?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww I love it when they are like that Its prob just their age as they get older they will become less clingy ......make the most of it I say


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww I love it when they are like that Its prob just their age as they get older they will become less clingy ......make the most of it I say


You're right, there. Sometimes I hardly know I have any cats, they're always out or lurking upstairs out of the way. Still, winter's coming, so I reckon the gas fire will lure them back into the sitting room any time soon.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

my ragdolls are like that


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> You're right, there. Sometimes I hardly know I have any cats, they're always out or lurking upstairs out of the way. Still, winter's coming, so I reckon the gas fire will lure them back into the sitting room any time soon.


Yep - u cannot beat a good cuddle and snuggle especially now its getting colder


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww I love it when they are like that Its prob just their age as they get older they will become less clingy ......make the most of it I say


Yes it's lovely, with you working 7/7 they do need a little bit of your attention.



shortbackandsides said:


> my ragdolls are like that


Mine too. I love them so much! I want at least another erm... 2 or 3 possibly. I have myself a promise not to buy any more this year and possibly not until late next year


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww he sounds just like my Tia, she is always screeching if I leave the room and is my constant shadow! lol

Shes so cute though I dont mind at all, she has her brother there and my older cats but she just loves human company! 

As others have said, there will come a time when they wont give us the time of day so Im just enjoying it at the moment!


----------



## VenusStar (Oct 10, 2009)

I have just taken in a stray young cat and she appears to have become a bit attached to me. she follows me everywhere at the moment, even waitied outside the bathroom today! i think it is sweet and your kitten sounds like he is a home-boy and enjoys human company. i havent really got any advice though, sorry!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you are really lucky wished all my cats would do this.


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

VenusStar said:


> even waitied outside the bathroom today! i think it is sweet and your kitten sounds like he is a home-boy and enjoys human company.


Smith follows me into the toilet - every time - and watches every move I make with interest...
He peeks over the rim afterwards and loses interest rapidly when the flush happens.

Also, when I'm in the shower, he just sits there at the shower curtain on the bathmat, just waiting...

So soon he'll be all cool and distant? When? What age?


----------

